# skins firefox ?



## mac_addict (6 Mai 2007)

bonjour,
je trouve mon apparence firefox (v.2.0.0.3) un peu tristounette  et j'aimerais savoir comment faire pour changer de skin... dsl pour cette question bateau mais j'ai beau explorer la barre d'outils, impossible de mettre la main sur cette fonctionalité.

si qqun pouvait me dire comment faire et par la meme occasion m'indiquer un site ou je pourrais trouver des skins....

merci d'avance !


----------



## divoli (6 Mai 2007)

mac_addict a dit:


> bonjour,
> je trouve mon apparence firefox (v.2.0.0.3) un peu tristounette  et j'aimerais savoir comment faire pour changer de skin... dsl pour cette question bateau mais j'ai beau explorer la barre d'outils, impossible de mettre la main sur cette fonctionalit&#233;.
> 
> si qqun pouvait me dire comment faire et par la meme occasion m'indiquer un site ou je pourrais trouver des skins....
> ...



Cela correspond &#224; ce que l'on appelle des "th&#232;mes", qu'il faut t&#233;l&#233;charger et installer.

Barre de menu de Firefox / Outils / Modules compl&#233;mentaires / Th&#232;mes / Cliquer sur "Obtenir des th&#232;mes" (en bas &#224; droite).

Ou va directement l&#224;.



N.B: Essaye le th&#232;me Noia 2.0 (eXtreme); perso je trouve qu'il s'accorde bien avec l'apparence aqua de MacOS X.


----------



## mac_addict (6 Mai 2007)

merci pour ta réopnse mais justement, dans le menu outils, je n'ai pas de "modules complémentaires".
a ton avis est ce qu'une réinstalation changerait qqch ?


----------



## mac_addict (6 Mai 2007)

merci pour ton aide ! ne te dérange plus g trouvé !


----------



## divoli (6 Mai 2007)

Tr&#232;s bien.


----------

